
There's a major scammer on LinkedIn posing as an AI programmer - meeper16
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;intothecloud<p>I get connect requests from this guy all the time. He shows up in my inbox although not related anything I remotely do including people.<p>I see now that Microsoft wanted LinkedIn to enable advertisers to target you as if they are your &#x27;friends&#x27; or friends of friends.
======
sakuraiben
Is it meant to say "Jew" in his last name?

